

History for Dollars - andres
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/08/opinion/08brooks.html

======
balding_n_tired
1\. The limits of charlatanism are sooner reached in STEM than in the
humanities (or, a fortiori, in newspaper op-ed writing). Yet having said that,
I think the humanities are very much worth studying.

2\. Do the student tours emphasize labs? I was on a a few tours in 2006 and
2007, and I'm fairly sure we saw all the libraries, but I don't remember labs.

3\. Could the proportional decline of the humanities owe something to the
multiplication of majors?

4\. Ah, analogies. The use of bad analogies from the 1930s (late for the
right, early for the left) has had a very bad influence on all sorts of
thinking since. It's not just finding analogies, it's finding ones that make
sense.

